# GBP/JPY



## arco (5 November 2009)

Todays trade of the day on the blog

I shorted the Beast with a sell stop at 149.85 -

*
POSTED BEFORE ENTRY*

GTA - arco


----------



## Dracuu (5 November 2009)

Hi Arco, nice trade, very well done!

Can you tell me what the first yellow circle you have marked represents please? Is it a TS/KS cross or are you using the CS there?

Also, you marked the cloud where it is thin. Do you look for that as a sign that it will flip soon?

Thank You


----------



## arco (5 November 2009)

Dracuu said:


> Hi Arco, nice trade, very well done!
> 
> Can you tell me what the first yellow circle you have marked represents please? Is it a TS/KS cross or are you using the CS there?
> 
> ...




Hello Dracuu

I yellow spotted the 3 elements that confirmed the trade. Chikou through plot, TS/KS cross, Ahead Kumo bearish

Follow on chart - max was circa *+81*


----------



## Dracuu (5 November 2009)

OK thanks, I am getting the idea. Good trade!


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 September 2017)

For those with a D1 view of GBP/JPY. The H4 signalled on Friday for potential commencement of wave 3 returning to 144.500 ish by mid - late September 2017


----------

